# Porch lighting for terrestrial plants



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

As a horticulture student, I have a nearly endless supply of terrestrial plants available for the taking (once experiments are completed ). I would love to take as many as possible, but I don't get enough light on my back porch (I have a condo). Many of the plants require med-high light and I have a very large oak tree that only allows a couple hours of direct light to the plants. Most plants I have brought home have died or look pathetic.
What I want to do is put in some artificial light for the plants. What is the most long term cost effective way to do this? I'm not too worried about initial setup costs, but I am concerned with the additional monthly electric increase. The space to light up is approx 6'x8'. Any ideas?


----------

